
Show HN: A functional language and an optimising compiler generating GPU code - Athas
http://futhark-lang.org
======
Athas
Some of you may have seen this last week on Reddit. Since then, we improved
the website with a gaussian blur stencil example[0], a stencil performance
graph[1], and an article on Pygame interop[2].

[0]: [http://futhark-lang.org/examples.html#gaussian-blur-
stencil](http://futhark-lang.org/examples.html#gaussian-blur-stencil)

[1]: [http://futhark-lang.org/performance.html#hotspot-futhark-
rod...](http://futhark-lang.org/performance.html#hotspot-futhark-rodinia)

[2]: [http://futhark-lang.org/blog/2016-04-25-futhark-and-
pygame.h...](http://futhark-lang.org/blog/2016-04-25-futhark-and-pygame.html)

